# Canon Updates DPP, EOS Utility, and Picture Style Editor



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 13, 2015)

```
Canon has updated the following software and added Canon EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R support.</p>
<p><strong>Digital Photo Professional 4.2.31</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 5DS, EOS 5DS R.</li>
<li>Supports the camera’s Auto: White priority function in the “White balance” setting.</li>
<li>Supports the new picture style “Fine Detail” (With the exception of EOS M3, this can be applied to images captured by all the supported models.)</li>
<li>Adds a Compositing Tool (Only for the 64-bit OS version.)</li>
<li>Adds an HDR Tool (Only for the 64-bit OS version.)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EOS Utility 3.2.20</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 5DS, EOS 5DS R</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EOS Utility 3.2.20</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 5DS, EOS 5DS R.</li>
<li>Supports the camera’s Auto: White priority function in the “White balance” setting.</li>
<li>Adds [Fine Detail] to [Base Picture Style]. (Only images shot on cameras with [Fine Detail] preset as a Picture Style.)</li>
<li>The maximum/minimum tone curve output can now be changed freely.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Download</strong>

<a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/professional_cameras/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">DPP 4.2.31, EOS Utility 3.2.20 & Picture Style Editor 1.15.20</a></p>
<p>Via: [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=15073" target="_blank">The-Digital-Picture</a>]</p>
```


----------



## Max Rockbin (May 13, 2015)

Just a note that while the EOS utility is updated for the new 5D cameras, it is not updated for the 70D (for example). 
However, today (USA) there are updates for other models of:
Digital Photo Professional 4.2.31 
Picture Style Editor 1.15.20 Updater 

And on 4/30/15 there was an update of 
EOS MOVIE Utility 1.3 (I wonder what was updated there...)


----------



## Nitroman (May 13, 2015)

I wonder whether it's still possible to downgrade Canon 5D3 firmware to v 1.2.3 for Magic Lantern using the latest Eos Utility ? I saw that Canon won't allow you to downgrade via memory card with the latest firmware 1.3.3 and this version isn't supported by ML yet. 

My guess is it won't be long before Canon stop ML as i think they see it encroaching on their video C line sales.

Lets hope i'm wrong, as ML makes me want to stay with Canon and keep buying their cameras so i can pimp 'em up !


----------



## Fatalv (May 13, 2015)

Is the download link broken for DPP for anyone else? I get a broken link error after entering my serial number :-\


----------



## rs (May 13, 2015)

Fatalv said:


> Is the download link broken for DPP for anyone else? I get a broken link error after entering my serial number :-\


It works good for me.


----------



## Click (May 13, 2015)

rs said:


> Fatalv said:
> 
> 
> > Is the download link broken for DPP for anyone else? I get a broken link error after entering my serial number :-\
> ...



+1 

(With Google Chrome)


----------



## rs (May 13, 2015)

Click said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Fatalv said:
> ...


Safari here


----------



## Fotofanten (May 13, 2015)

Still no 16-35 f/4L IS in the lens correction database...


----------



## MiamiC70 (May 14, 2015)

I am curious why there are two version of DPP. Why doesn't Canon just add support for all their cameras into DPP 4?


----------



## KBStudio (May 14, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> I wonder whether it's still possible to downgrade Canon 5D3 firmware to v 1.2.3 for Magic Lantern using the latest Eos Utility ? I saw that Canon won't allow you to downgrade via memory card with the latest firmware 1.3.3 and this version isn't supported by ML yet.
> 
> My guess is it won't be long before Canon stop ML as i think they see it encroaching on their video C line sales.
> 
> Lets hope i'm wrong, as ML makes me want to stay with Canon and keep buying their cameras so i can pimp 'em up !



No! Canon does not allow you to use firmware older than that which is currently on your camera.


----------



## mukul (May 15, 2015)

Can any one please enlighten if 600D owners need this update for DPP?

My DPP version 3.14.47


----------

